# BMW 330CI - Directors Cut



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

*Stage 6 End of Paintwork correction*

Finished this off on the weekend, the warmer weather allowing me to use IP.

Paintwork Correction Process was


Menzerna intensive polish 3.02
Menzerna final finish
IPA wipedown

The following shot are a *mix *of part correction and final correction with a mix of flash, sunlight and brinkman.

  

  




























  

  

  

*Stage 7 - Engine bay*

Just a wipe over with an old pair of pants 










*Stage 9 - Final LSP shots*

Process


HD Cleanse
Zymol concours x2 (48hours apart)
Coat of the new Green dodo juice wax

Now this was the most infuriating part as the second coat of concours didn't take well and it smeared creating some quite horrific smears/holograms in the wax. Thanks to Rich and Clark for some advice after which I washed the car, quick detailed it and then applied a coat of the dodo juice which blended things in!!! I was given the opporyunity of a coat of vintage which I may well still take up  But for now I had, had enough of the zymol!!!

Anyway - enjoy!!!













































































































Anyway its now time to :driver:










*Stage 5 - Calipers and Hubs*

Rich came over to see me today to perform his skills on my brake calipers and hubs - cheers mate very much appreciated :thumb:

He started off by cleaning each arch using Megs superdegreaser and some old mitts and brushes










Next up he degreased all the brakes and hubs and removed loose corrsoion with a wire brush before painting with hammerite black and silver



















Left to dry and then copper slip and wheels back on



















A couple of likley looking albanian valeters turned up 



















And while Rich was doing the other wheels I machined the passenger wing and door and applied hd cleanse and zymol concours

After the concours the usual suspect holograms returned










And then dissapeared a few hours later after a final buff with field glaze - flash at night 










*Stage 1.1 - more paintwork!!*

This time the back bumper which had collected its fair share of scrapes over the years










Same method before 3000 grit, megs #83, menz ff, HD cleanse and this time zymol concourse



















Didn't notice this scrape before :wall:























































Am really enjoying #83 at the moment, so easy to use in the cold weather compared to IP!!

*Stage 4*

Alloy Wheels have now been refurbed - full front face refurb @ autosmart in Purton, Wilsthire

The guys lent me spare wheels although a few hairy moments when the trolly jack started pissing out hydraulic oil :lol:

Must say am very impressed with their tecniques 2k paint and wet on wet between layers



















Also noticed some hologramming in the sunshine today on the bootlid that I had previously polished. Somewhat concerned I Q'd the panel and it was reduced and then went at it slightly harder and it dissapered - holograms in the zymol wax whiuch had then hardened!!!

I redid the wax job this time with zymol concourse and this time did the essential final buff!!! Although you'll see I missed a bit :lol:










*Stage 3*

Exhaust tips










Megs NXT metal polysh used with '0000' wire wool.



















*Stage 2*

Interior

I have never been a massive fan of detailing an interior but I was looking forward to treating the leather with my new zymol leather cleaner and zymol treat. Smells of bananas by the way :thumb: Fortunatly the interior was pretty much unmarked, I swear the back seats have never been sat in!!!

As with all things however prep is the key before you go to the fancy wax 

Previous owner liked her bronzing creams which had rubbed off on the hand contact surfaces and become ingrained in the leather.



















So masked up with er m/f's and used megs APC cut 10:1 with a trusty megs triple duty detail brush










And after a good 15 mins of gentle scrubbing



















And afterwards with zymol treat



















Spurred on by this sucess the rest of the leather used up half a bottle of zymol leather cleaner and half a bottle of zymol leather treat. This has left the leather very soft and factory looking.










The plastics were cleaned with apc and then dressed with megs hyper dressing cut 3:1 water:hyper. Glass megs glass cleaner














































More to come later this week folks........................

*Stage 1*

This morning I spent a few hours on the bootlid as it was badly swirled and had buffer holograms but worse it had loads of RIDS. First up was to remove the number plate.










First up though was to debadge the car. I warmed the letters with a hairdryer and then simply and quite easily sliced through the sticky foam with some dental floss










The sticky foam was carefully peeled off with fingers and then AB glue and tar remover was used to remove the residue. I was left with an outline of the 330 due to the clearcoat surrounding the letters being dull.










Next up the panel was washed with megs #62 and clayed with megs agressive bodyshop clay and last touch as a lube.










Then those RIDS were wet sanded using megs 3000 unigrit and megs hi tech wash. The PTG was used to ensure no mistakes were made and approx 10 microns of paint was removed. Some RIDS still remained but for now I can live with them.




























Given the cold this morning I went back to Meguiars #83 via a cutting pad on the makita and taped off half the bootlid.










To finish I used the conusmer version of menz final finish which reacts better in cold weather. Used on a megs finishing pad.

Work was then checked with the brinkman




























And lastly HD cleanse was applied by hand and allowed to dry before 'removing' the hd cleanse with a second wet application of HD cleanse to esnure even coverage which was buffed off immediatly. LSP of choice today was Zymol Glasur














































The same process will be repeated over the rest of the car, I will post up more details as and when - Leather tommorow!!!!


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking great mate.. no stopping you mate..  just two mins go i read a post of you buying it now your already detailing it :lol:

Sat :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

coming along nicely!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Expert at work!

That looks a hundred times better, great going, makes me half wish I had a project now!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking great so far.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely job chap!

Take it this is the new motor then!...hope your pleased with your choice:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking Great So Far! :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice car and good work there mate. Look forward to the finished article.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice one Mark 

Superb job mate. Stunning reflections now 

That's one nice motor, shame your free fuel is just about to run out:lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent   

How'd you find the Glasur?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Top job Mark! Attention to detail is awesome as usual - Are you planning on putting the numbers/letters back on?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks alot better already mate, brilliant job


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

mark top work as always ... maybe try some of your new gift on it


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fabulous.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> That's one nice motor, shame your free fuel is just about to run out:lol:


Aye not the best timing but when driven sensibly it does return a good 30mpg:thumb:



Alex L said:


> Excellent
> 
> How'd you find the Glasur?


In use between concourse and titanium as I needed less glasur than I would titanium but it didn't spread quite as far as concourse would. In terms of looks Yep very happy



Beeste said:


> Top job Mark! Attention to detail is awesome as usual - Are you planning on putting the numbers/letters back on?


Cheers Bri, I prefer the debadged look myself so will be keeping them off plus easier for polishing :lol:



WHIZZER said:


> mark top work as always ... maybe try some of your new gift on it


Was sorely tempted mate just need to buy the shasmpoo and detail spray first!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Look really good Mark, flake is popping brilliantly and a beautiful finish so far! :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Woh, just read the purchase post and now this! Nice going dude, and looking very well!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks totally mental. Love the boot finish!!!

Debadged is the way forward, element of stealth, thats the way the father like his cars.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

pure quality.......great work mate


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great start, looking good there mate.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! Perfection! those reflections are stunning! You went for the 330 in the end you wont be dissapointed i love mine! now get it remapped!

I take it you dont like the badges?


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

looking very good there Mark


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

So far so fantastic -- nice detail pictures and fab results :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice, same as the wife's which i will be posting up as a show it off in a few weeks after some special treatment!

You will not be disappointed with it. Great job on the polish.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Nice, same as the wife's which i will be posting up as a show it off in a few weeks after some special treatment!
> 
> You will not be disappointed with it. Great job on the polish.


Looking forward to that mate! Saw some of the 'special stuff' today, the tub is gigantic!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

looks great so far mark !!,can't wait for the next thrilling installment :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

awesome work as ever mark:thumb: keep it coming


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Facking sweet work there!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

A brilliant start - looking forward to further instalments.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

What a refreshing change to read such a 'spirit of detailing world' thread. Thanks for sharing.:thumb: 

Work so far is awesome Mark. Don't be dilly dally'ing with the rest of the car though old chap, I've got my eye on this one


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Phil H said:


> wow! Perfection! those reflections are stunning! You went for the 330 in the end you wont be dissapointed i love mine! now get it remapped!
> 
> I take it you dont like the badges?


I've got a 330 mate and was considering a remap - where did you get yours done?

With no turbo you wont get mega gains right?


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

@benji - chipped uk are well known for the bmw scene and can get good gains from them iirc when they done my dads 330d (i know different car) was taken to around 265bhp but the 330 lump should gain a healthy 15bhp but with much better driving response and increase in torque..

hth

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

you're a brave man taking sandpaper to that! impressed with the results!


----------



## navylynx (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome results. Excuse my ignorance but just how hard do you have to be with the 3000 grit to get the correction?

...and, just how much of a difference does the remap make? If it's worthwhile I might have a dabble..........:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work already mate. Nice tip on the HD Cleanse, will try that.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dom said:


> you're a brave man taking sandpaper to that! impressed with the results!


Cheers mate! I'm in Swindon too so keep an eye out!!



navylynx said:


> Awesome results. Excuse my ignorance but just how hard do you have to be with the 3000 grit to get the correction?
> 
> ...and, just how much of a difference does the remap make? If it's worthwhile I might have a dabble..........:thumb:


No idea on the remap

Regarding the 3k grit its best to do a few passes and then check measure thickness etc.

The paint on this car was bloody hard and whilst the first few passes removed 3-4 microns after that it was about 1 micron of removal per few passes


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there Mark!

Do you like Black cars per chance?


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Top job:thumb:


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

excellent so far,looking forward to seeing further progress. 

can you clarify the method you used to get rid of the residue left by the badges as im planning on doing this on my audi. Basically i dont want to be left with an outline of the badges as like what has happened on yours. I have some AG tar remover will that do the job or will i need the help of a PC to get rid of the outline.

cheers mate


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^The outline was caused because the paint underneath the badges had been protected and was swirl free and jet black. The surrounding paint was slightly grey where swirls had dulled the finish. 

The rotary removed the swirls so its now all the same colour. 

On yours you could easily polish such a small area by hand with something like scratch x or even something like Menz IP


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Great results there, look forward to seeing the rest of the car once done :thumb: 

Will be a Zymol or Zaino finish?


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Cheers mate! I'm in Swindon too so keep an eye out!!


Shouldn't be too hard to spot - looking for a black debadged denumberplated 330 with a shiny bootlid


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

are you keeping the car debadged? it is a cleaner finish. 

Those asking about a remap i will start a post off in gen chat as this is Brazo's thread and dont want to go off topic.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great job already, looks spot on!


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Brazo said:


> ^^The outline was caused because the paint underneath the badges had been protected and was swirl free and jet black. The surrounding paint was slightly grey where swirls had dulled the finish.
> 
> The rotary removed the swirls so its now all the same colour.
> 
> On yours you could easily polish such a small area by hand with something like scratch x or even something like Menz IP


cheers brazo:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Coming on nicely -- can't wait to see the finished article :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Zymol finish for now and keeping it debadged

interior pics now added


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice work on the interior Mark :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great interior detail! big improvment! I tried Zymol Vinyl on the dash and it really comes up well! The Zymol treat is a great product!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice interior cleanup:thumb:

What's next?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers guys

It smells gorgeous too, no need for any air freshners now :lol:

Not sure on whats next the wheels will need a good clean before they are refurbed and I haven't looked at the engine bay properly yet! Maybe some more paintwork!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work...



Brazo said:


> Next up the panel was washed with megs #62 and clayed with megs agressive bodyshop clay and last touch as a lube.


Did this fully remove the outline of the '330' ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Nope it needed polishing


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Interior looks good mate. How to you rate the Zymol compared to Einzett and Zaino leather products?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great job on the interior Brazo, Looks so nice, the leather looks lovely.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

In terms of looks its as good as the einzett but without the slippery finish as the einzett contains wax


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

inside looks excellent now mate


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Brazo

Just out of interest, why did you want to debadge it? It would be one thing if it was a 318 Ci...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark have you tried the Gliptone before? Be interested to know how it compares to the Zymol as I've always heard that the Gliptone is the daddy.

Wish I had leather seats to treat!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

izzi613 said:


> Brazo
> 
> Just out of interest, why did you want to debadge it? It would be one thing if it was a 318 Ci...


Easier to clean

Am happy for people to think its a 318

Will attract less attention - all imo!



Neil_S said:


> Mark have you tried the Gliptone before? Be interested to know how it compares to the Zymol as I've always heard that the Gliptone is the daddy.
> 
> Wish I had leather seats to treat!


Not tried it tbh Neil and am so happy with the zymol results that I am unlikely to at least until its all used up :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Inside looking good Mark!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

interior looking very black


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Interior looks good fella:thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanx for keeping us up to date with your project m8,loving it all the way:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great "from the factory" look inside now:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

great results, good luck with the rest of the car


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

stunning woerk there.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Looking very good Mark :thumb: 

I love the smell of Zymol Treat


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is looking really impressive.
Keep the reports coming :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol brazo that gave me a good laugh, I think women that drive 330's must like their bronzer my cream leather was "bronzed" as well. 

I used no.83 as well and found it worked very well. It looks superb.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers guys

I did the exaust tips today - almost 2 hours lol, they have never been clened before! I also did the door jambs and trims


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Need pics mate!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Need pics mate!


Yeah come on mate sort it out


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Done


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely spot on!

They look smaller, the layers of grime having really built up. The little things like this make all the difference.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, looks like a new exhaust on their lol!

brilliant job done on that BM  looks new again


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Same as usual Mark, top notch work yet again


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

"To finish I used the conusmer version of menz final finish which reacts better in cold weather. Used on a megs finishing pad. "

What product is the "consumer version of FF" ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> "To finish I used the conusmer version of menz final finish which reacts better in cold weather. Used on a megs finishing pad. "
> 
> What product is the "consumer version of FF" ?


Its the one in the rectangle packaging mate, the non ceramiclear version


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nice why didnt you just treat your self to a nice little ac schnitzer exhaust hehe


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Exhaust is now looking nice too


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

riveting reading mark, and high quality info/work too mate. Its a good old days type thread for me this - honest, passionate detailing at its very best. cant wait for the next installment! top notch


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Ace finish mate, can't wait to see the whole car done


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Great work Mark! LOve the work on your bootlid! :thumb:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Coming along nicely Brazo. 

I need to sort the tailpipe on the bargain stainless backbox I got from ebay for my car the other day. If I get results like that I'll be very happy!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Alloy wheel refurb now added


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

refurb looks stunning:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Really nice results with the refurb there


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Can you PM me the number for the company that did your wheels please? Mine need doing too.

Oh and you've put me to shame with those exhaust tips - I bought new ones!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Autosmart did a fantastic job fella!:thumb: 

That's gonna be one sweet 330 once you've finished with it :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Alloy Wheels have now been refurbed - full front face refurb @ autosmart in Purton, Wilsthire


Looks like a good job there, a vast improvement :thumb:

How much did they cost?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Perfect Mark! Makes the car look so much better!

Know what you mean about 'product hologramming' had some fun with Z8 in the past!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

looking top notch mark:thumb: 

only criticism get a move on need more pics:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> Looks like a good job there, a vast improvement :thumb:
> 
> How much did they cost?


Jules are you close to purton? They can loan you wheels to save having the car on axel stands for too long or you can just take the car to them. The place is along a very rutted track and I wasn't porepared to take my car down there so in total I will have had 4 trips at two wheels a time :lol:

Parish it was £60 a wheel, I used to pay £40 for a rim job if you'll excuse the expression but these guys do the whole of the front face inc inside the nut holes!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking superb mate, alloys look loads better


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

How decent was the colour match to the orginal paint on the wheels ?

I want to get one of my alloys done but worried that it will stand out against the others


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Its all looking great so far Mark. The wheels came up a treat.:thumb: 

Can't wait for the finished car.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Tyler Owen said:


> How decent was the colour match to the orginal paint on the wheels ?
> 
> I want to get one of my alloys done but worried that it will stand out against the others


Find the right place and it will be 100% spot on mate


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Wheels look great. 

Final buff is essential with the Concours as I found out earlier!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, they did a great job on the wheels! Very nice!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow what a difference with the wheels !!! looks great!


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Wheels look mega but then maybe I'm biased 

good luck keeping them clean - they are swines!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow looks spot on


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Crackin results.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Jules are you close to purton? They can loan you wheels to save having the car on axel stands for too long or you can just take the car to them. The place is along a very rutted track and I wasn't porepared to take my car down there so in total I will have had 4 trips at two wheels a time :lol:


I'm not worried about loan wheels as I've still got the old ones that came with the car originally - I'm in Basingstoke to Puton is not a million miles away.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Few more paintwork pics added - sorry i'm dragging this out but have to fit around other work and I want it 'perfect'!! Ish!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Result on the bumper! Really need to get going with the wet and dry myself, really want to start learning and practicing.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Stunning work as always, a real professional at work :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers Rich :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

just keeps getting better fella! 

superb pics too!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Marvellous! Love the touches by Rich, black calipers are the way forward!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Marvellous! Love the touches by Rich, black calipers are the way forward!


Personally, I'd go with silver or gold on a black car but it's Mark's car so his call.

Impressed with the rear bumper - mine's just as bad, if not worse, so I'll have have to set to and get it done :buffer:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

You really are turning this car around - fantastic results :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is really coming together now, looking better all the time.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Not a problem mate, when I was presented a gift for it I was lost for words. Was good to catch up as ever and see the car in the flesh. 

I think the Black suits the car well, looks factory aswell not sure what colour they where new, but they stayed dark coloured no matter how hard I scrubbed with a wire brush. Looking foward to giving the arches a real concoursing when we get better weather than today.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

more bits on the car looking top notch. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

really coming in now mate


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Loving the latest update! Great job, looking better every time


----------



## Loony (Nov 12, 2005)

Impressive work for a fat bloke and an albanian tramp


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Now thats what you can call a transformation!!! Superb, nice one Brazo!!:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent work mate 

Can you expand on your wet sanding technique using the Megs 3000 unigrit and how you are using the Megs#83 to remove the sanding scratches?

Got an idea - but curious


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Loony said:


> Impressive work for a fat bloke and an albanian tramp


LOL - ok one wheel albanian helper


----------



## Loony (Nov 12, 2005)

It was cold and I was a little worried that butter had that un-nerving glint in his eye so thought'd I'd best make a swift exit


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Engine_Swap said:


> Excellent work mate
> 
> Can you expand on your wet sanding technique using the Megs 3000 unigrit and how you are using the Megs#83 to remove the sanding scratches?
> 
> Got an idea - but curious


Well pretty much rub the paint with the 3k grit after soaking in hi tech wash and then use #83 on rotary to remove the marks


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you rub back and forth or just in one direction mate?

Just wondered as i always do it in one direction 

**edit** I'm talking about wetsanding on the above comments! **edit**

BM's taking shape very nicely :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I tend to rub in a few directions. After taking detailed PTG readings. There are already a few minor scratches that have already been wet sanded far more agressivly by someone else and the paint is about 97-100 in these areas.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

just curious, i still wonder now and again why the sanding marks on the GT3 i did were so hard to get out, especially from 3000 grit!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Only just had a chance to read though all this, excellent work Mark, look forward to seeing the rest of it. :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Well pretty much rub the paint with the 3k grit after soaking in hi tech wash and then use #83 on rotary to remove the marks


:lol:

I was refering to how your working the #83 as in your technique / speed :thumb:

Just curious as I have a couple of marks on the 200 I want to sort but only have 90-100um to play with... :lol:

I think my ass is going to be playing 5p, 50p whilst doing it :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking read, and what a lovely motor! :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Engine_Swap said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was refering to how your working the #83 as in your technique / speed :thumb:
> 
> ...


Sorry mate I missed that :thumb:

Ok I spread around the section of panel at 600rpm. I never spread any other polishes. I then crank up almost immediatly to 1200ish and then maybe 1500rpm. The oils in #83 allow it to be worked for a short while until its fully broken down. You know this as the #83 totally dissapears, at this point I drop back down to 900-600 using zenith tecnique. There should be no #83 left to remove with a buffing cloth. Either do another set or if its the last set wipe with a m/f to remove any fine traces.

PS I've wet sanded and polished out massivly lower than that so don't worry


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Cracking read, and what a lovely motor! :thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb: With a bit of luck it will be all done by the end of this week:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

thats looking great! great inspiration ! need to get rid of the hollograming left on mine lol.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Sorry mate I missed that :thumb:
> 
> Ok I spread around the section of panel at 600rpm. I never spread any other polishes. I then crank up almost immediatly to 1200ish and then maybe 1500rpm. The oils in #83 allow it to be worked for a short while until its fully broken down. You know this as the #83 totally dissapears, at this point I drop back down to 900-600 using zenith tecnique. There should be no #83 left to remove with a buffing cloth. Either do another set or if its the last set wipe with a m/f to remove any fine traces.
> 
> PS I've wet sanded and polished out massivly lower than that so don't worry


:thumb:

Excellent cheers


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Finished - for now


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking very nice now mate, but then we always knew it would:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome :doublesho


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats fantastic. The most in depth detail thus far on the forum!?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I saw your Beemer earlier and the paintwork looked perfect:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

CK888 said:


> I saw your Beemer earlier and the paintwork looked perfect:thumb:


 

Did you do a drive by????????


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That does look very good now. 
An excellent detailed write up.
I would have expected a few more tree shots - maybe when the leaves come out eh?

How are you finding the Zymol look compared to the Zaino on the Toyota?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutley amazing thread Mark!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work and write up there mate.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb - Nice to see it's all done. Glad to see you purchased some new number plates aswell


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That's looking absolutely fantastic :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks fantastic.

A quick question for you, re the concours. I am picking my concours kit up from Johnny O on friday, and i have a 996 to do over the weekend, and we can't decide whether to use this or go for the Zaino.

Which would you say gives the better finish, i know its very subjective.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning attention to detail Mark - hoping to see her for real Saturday if you're attending?? :wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> A quick question for you, re the concours. I am picking my concours kit up from Johnny O on friday, and i have a 996 to do over the weekend, and we can't decide whether to use this or go for the Zaino.
> 
> Which would you say gives the better finish, i know its very subjective.





GlynRS2 said:


> That does look very good now.
> An excellent detailed write up.
> I would have expected a few more tree shots - maybe when the leaves come out eh?
> 
> How are you finding the Zymol look compared to the Zaino on the Toyota?


Neither the HD Cleanse or concours added anything after the menz final polishing stage.

I last applied the zaino to my toyota over a year ago and yes that did add something, however my polishing skills have sharpened up somewhat since then so would need to try zaino over a well polished base to answer that properly.

I would advise against using concours *unless* you can leave the car somewhere dry for at least 5 hours afterwards so you can perform a good qd as the wax produces awful 'holograms' during the outgassing stage.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Stunning attention to detail Mark - hoping to see her for real Saturday if you're attending?? :wave:


Am hoping too mate, just need to run it past swmbo!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Coolio - got a little project for you too


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You've done an awesome job there Brazoand black always gives such good rewards ( i think any way ) the cleanest in the south.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Absolutly stunning, Mr Brazo

Nice car, Nice colour, Nice work, Nice finish

I had the smearing with my second coat at the weekend, you do really need 3 to 4 hours of baking in the sunlight and then a final buff with field glaze. It is worth it IMHO


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top job mark


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice to see the full feature. Looks excellent.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Neither the HD Cleanse or concours added anything after the menz final polishing stage.
> 
> I last applied the zaino to my toyota over a year ago and yes that did add something, however my polishing skills have sharpened up somewhat since then so would need to try zaino over a well polished base to answer that properly.
> 
> I would advise against using concours *unless* you can leave the car somewhere dry for at least 5 hours afterwards so you can perform a good qd as the wax produces awful 'holograms' during the outgassing stage.


Cheers for that, looks like it will be the Zaino then :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! the BM is looking awesome! better than new! very impressive!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

top, top work there mate  

been waiting to see the finished article since the thread started:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning mate! well worth the wait for the pics 

Glad you got the smearing sorted, and you're right about needing a good bit of time afterwards to let the oils rise to the surface when applying the wax, this is why we tell customers we will need their car for 2 days on a Zymol Detail 

BM looks better than new now :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic Job!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Really interesting and a great result (of course). :thumb: I love seeing wetsanding. I'm always amazed how you can seemigly put serious defects into the paint  and then just polish them all away leaving it looking as/better than new. It can achieve some amazing results.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work so far :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Skyliner34 said:


> Great work so far :thumb:


Cheers but it was finished back in April :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Cheers but it was finished back in April :thumb:


Nothing wrong with reviving great work

Get a "how it looks now" update on Mark, the vertues of a great wash routine etc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Nothing wrong with reviving great work
> 
> Get a "how it looks now" update on Mark, the vertues of a great wash routine etc


 dirty but if I get a chance to do some winter prep on it then final polish or #80 would be all that it needs


----------

